# Drawing Odds



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought I saw somewhere on the NDGF site a drawing odds PDF for each unit. Does anyone know where?


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

The last data doesn't usually come out until the Feb issue on North Dakota Outdoors magazine. 2007 info will be online around Feb 2008.

I did find the 2006 info on the NDGF web site.
http://www.gf.nd.gov/multimedia/ndoutdo ... rawing.pdf


----------



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

The printed results for 2007 are in the Feb issue of North Dakota Outdoors.
I'd bet the online info will be available this week or next week.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

DOH..
I just found it on the GnF website.

http://www.gf.nd.gov/multimedia/ndoutdo ... g-2007.pdf


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't remind me.........I have had two buck tags in a row and I am sure I will be a brush ***** this year!!! :eyeroll:


----------

